# XB1 will allow external video capture



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One will allow external video capture*

Microsoft’s Xbox One console will let users capture gameplay via external recording devices, Microsoft Game Studios vice president Phil Spencer has revealed to Polygon. This means that YouTubers can capture gameplay to their heart’s delight.



The Xbox One will have a High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection (HDCP) system, but that won’t stop players from plugging a capture device into the console’s HDMI ports.

“Yep,” said Spencer. “Exactly like it works today [on the Xbox 360].”

This means that users can capture as much gameplay as they like on an external device. However, the system will actively protect against unauthorized copies being made of content that includes HDCP.

“If all you care about is getting the gameplay, you’re fine,” Spencer said.

This follows the news that the Xbox One will be able to save the previous five minutes of gameplay internally, which players can then edit and share online.

Source: VG24/7


----------

